# Happy Sulcata Noises



## Tom (Sep 15, 2011)

Turn up your sound...

View My Video


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha thats all my backyard sounds like nowadays


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 15, 2011)

haha, that sounds like a duck quacking


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 15, 2011)

One of the two is very happy...lol


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 15, 2011)

It almost sounds like a male voice. LOL.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 15, 2011)

sounds funny..
LOL


----------



## mintybum (Sep 16, 2011)

i thought you'd dubbed it, my redfoot dont sound anything like that, sounds like he saying 'I am', i am what i wonder ..... lol


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh my, that made LOL  He sounds like a duck! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> It almost sounds like a male voice. LOL.



Haha. That IS a male voice! His name is Scooter.



drgnfly2265 said:


> Oh my, that made LOL  He sounds like a duck! HAHAHA!!!



Those are the sounds that preceded Bowser...





mintybum said:


> i thought you'd dubbed it, my redfoot dont sound anything like that, sounds like he saying 'I am', i am what i wonder ..... lol



I don't think I've ever heard a redfoot breeding. Record it and post it! Please. You can put it here on this thread if you like. I uploaded my video with tinypic.com It was very easy.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 16, 2011)

but what does SHE say???


----------



## Laura (Sep 16, 2011)

she looks thrilled... NOT! 
get off of me you quack!


----------



## mintybum (Sep 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> Sky2Mina said:
> 
> 
> > It almost sounds like a male voice. LOL.
> ...





im not sure my 'females' are female yet as they're only 16 months but next time custer is humping something i'll video him, he makes a kinda clucking noise and has a right soppy git face on him


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

Be careful. Your neighbors might just turn you in because they're hearing sad and mournful sounds coming from your tortoises.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2011)

It is interesting to me how different species sound. That is nothing like the hingebacks constant noises.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Sep 18, 2011)

Haha.. wow. Mine didn't sound anything like that when they had their "dominance" thing. it was more of a high pitched squee ish. Like in this video... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReJzdX5oO84


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2011)

Great!


----------

